# Jalapeno Cheese Smoked Summer Sausage



## jjrokkett

Here is the recipe for my Jalapeno Cheese Smoked Summer Sausage:

10 lb. batch:
----------------------------------------------------------------------
7 lbs. lean beef 
3 lbs. pork
2 tsp. #1 cure
5 Tbsp. salt
5 tsp. ground mustard seed
5 tsp. course ground pepper
4 tsp. garlic powder
1 tsp. coriander - I like an extra tsp. myself
4 Tbsp. powdered dextrose
4 Tbsp. corn syrup solids
1 Cup soy protein concentrate
2 Cups high temp cheddar cheese
2 Cups chopped jalapeno's (deseeded unless you like it hot)
1 Cup red wine (a merlot or red zinfandel)
2-3 Cups cold water

(I actually used 55 beef /45 pork mix on this one) -(I was also a little short on jalapeno's - used them for some ABT's - only had about 1-1/4 cup for this batch so I added some chili crush) My pork shoulders are not typically this much marbled so this might turn out a little fatty.

Here are a few pic's...

Got 45 lbs. of pork shoulder from Costco for grinding


If you want to cut yourself some pork steaks or want to make some buckboard bacon now is the time to cut off what you want...



Grinding....45 lbs. took awhile in my small grinder.




I chose 1-1/2" x 20" fibrous casings from Butcher Packer. These smoke really well and they're pre pricked.



I highly recommend a spice grinder - there is no comparison on fresh ground spices....some of my spices are pre ground but you can really tell a difference with pepper, coriander, mustard, etc. Make sure you get a stainless bowl on your grinder so the spices don't leach into plastic. These are about $15...and you can buy bulk spices.



A few basic sausage ingredients...




Here are all the ingredients mixed together.




And mixed into the meat and adding the cheese...looks like a fine mess! I get my high temp. cheese from Butcher Packer.





Soaking the casings....I use a little liquid smoke for this - gives the sausage some more anti bacterial properties.




I mix and stuff the same day and let the logs sit in fridge for a day or so...The red wine really comes out after a day. It's coming together...you know it's mixed correctly when you can't feel your hand and your arm is sore.



I pan fry a couple patties for a taste test...excellent. Now is the time to make it the way you like it...add more ingredients per your taste buds.



Stuffer loaded and ready ... you've been working hard - time for a beverage!





First log coming off stuffer....stuff 'em tight!



Getting ready to tie the log...Kind of tough by yourself but I'm becoming a pro... Wouldn't mind a 3rd hand ....



All stuffed - 11 logs total about 1 to 1-1/4 lbs. each.




Into the smoker....smoking at 160-170 degrees




Time for a tough decision what to drink while it's smoking...hmmmm! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			














This is about at 127 degrees internal temp



Into an ice water bath to cool







And finally the finished product after blooming -- 20 hours in a BDS with a 6 hour bloom



Hopefully all these pic's came through ok. Thanks for checking this out.


----------



## nysmokes

Looks and sounds great!  Congrats


----------



## mrsb

I don't know if I'm more impressed with the sausage or the liquor cabinet.  I will be over to sample both


----------



## cajunsmoke13

Nice job on the sausage.  Nice cabinet also.


----------



## salmonclubber

great job on the sausage i really like the jalapeno summer sausage


----------



## dadwith4daughters

You've inspired me! One question, how long on the smoker and how long did they bloom?


----------



## grothe

Great post!! Sausage looks great!


----------



## jjrokkett

They took about 20 hours in my BDS and I bloomed them 6 hours.


----------



## dadwith4daughters

Nicely done. I'm new to sausage making, having only done fresh- italian, bkfts, brats, and some chicken. I'm hoping to try summer sge this weekend. Great looking recipe and your point on grinding your own spices is right on. Nothing like it.


----------



## jjrokkett

Thanks so much to everyone for the nice feedback.  I'll post next time with bigger pic's.

MrsB --Come over anytime for some "testing".....


----------



## mulepackin

Great looking sausage and great photo essay on the project. I use hog rings instead of tying, just because it is easier with only two hands. I keep a ring ready, kind of preloaded in the plier, then hold my twist with one hand, and squeeze the ring on with the other.


----------



## bassman

Excellent looking summer sausage!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lcruzen

Looks great! I've never heard of liquid smoke providing any kind of anti bacterial protection.


----------



## jjrokkett

Thanks everyone - When I was starting out I liked to see any info I could on sausage so hopefully this whets someone's appetite.


Good idea - Do you have the manual or spring loaded model?  Just wondering if its worth it to get the more expensive one?


----------



## jjrokkett

It's mentioned in Rytek Kutas book " Great Sausage Recipes" under the casing section.  It says it has a two fold purpose: 1) helps prevent surface mold 2) helps the casing peel off the meat.  You can also use vinegar it says.  I have never tried vinegar though - so I'm not sure how that works.


----------



## mulepackin

I just use el cheapo manual hog ring pliers that I got from the local farm store.. They are pretty stiff as they came, but you could peen the little pin that holds the jaws if you needed to to help hold the rings. I don't think it's worth it for the spring loaded type. I also open the rings up a bit to make them fit over the twisted end of casing. I usually prep a dozen or so before I start stuffing. FWIW vinegar does work pretty well for helping casing to release, I use it to soak my stockinette bags for turkeys too.


----------



## gypc

Wow.......you look like pro!!!! I bet the taste is the YUM!!


----------



## jjrokkett

Thanks Gypc -I sure wish I was but it is good!

Thanks for the info mule - I'll have to get me a set and also try that vinegar.


----------



## DanMcG

Thanks for sharing the recipe JJRockkett, I made some SS with cheese using The Sausage Makers premix and although it was good I think it could be better. I'll give yours a try.


----------



## jjrokkett

Glad to help - Let me know how it turns out!  When I first started into making sausage I bought a lot of premixed stuff but found them a little weak (might be my taste buds) so I have alot left over that I still need to use up but found the best sausage I made was from my own mixes.  I think the premixes are just hard to establish the percentages of each spice and make it the way you like.


----------



## cowgirl

Good looking sausage JJRokkett!


----------



## jjrokkett

Thanks Cowgirl - BTW: I've been checking out your website - lots of interesting stuff you do!


----------



## builder59

Nice job.  I also make a sausage like that except I don't use the wine.  I will next time, they look great.


----------



## mistabob

Awesome sausages! 

You have a bigger pic of that liquor cabinet? That is impressive. I'm jealous...


----------



## backwoods bbq

so you only smoke to 127 IT or do you smoke it to like 155IT?


----------



## jrod62

Backwoods BBQ said:


> so you only smoke to 127 IT or do you smoke it to like 155IT?


This is an old post but you will want to smoke it to 155 IT ( The picture with the 127 IT is just what it looks like when it hit 127)


----------



## backwoods bbq

thanks!


----------



## hayjim

I finished yesterday smoking this summer sausage. I used you recipie with no changes. This is the best sausage I have ever made. Wonderful. Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

